

Wozniak cites 'scary' Prius acceleration problem - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13924_3-10445564-64.html?part=rss&amp;subj=news&amp;tag=2547-1_3-0-20

======
silverlake
I have a 2010 Prius also. When I'm slowing down and hit a large bump the car
suddenly lurches forward as if I've released the brakes (which I know I
haven't). This ain't cool when there are pedestrians crossing in front of me.
I should probably ask the dealer about it before I kill someone.

